# Sylvaticus san lorenzo



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

Sylvaticus san lorenzo tranporting tad and the 3 new eggs   













































and the new eggs ^^


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Best of luck


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Suoerb news ses! 8)


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

amazing shots!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great work, keep it up.


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

congrats


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Thats great that you got them breeding . Good luck with the tads . 

Couple questions . 

How big is your tank setup ? What temps are you keeping them at ?


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks all hehehehe.
the tank is 65cms large,40,40cms
the temperature is 25,26,27ºC + or -


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Great shots!

How about a full tank pic ?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thats awesome!! have they transported before?


----------



## ses (Aug 16, 2006)

you can see the fourth photo and fifth,the female with tadpole


----------

